

Show HN: DIY HTML-based prototyping for microcontrollers open source project - agi
http://github.com/Agilart/Agilart-Run-Time

======
agi
There have been thausands of things done with microcontrollers, Do It Yourself
stuff, the Internet of things movement... Still a few months ago when I wanted
to do some custom set up for the heating system at home I ended up with buying
3 controllers and spending so much money.

Then I decided to do it on my own and spent more than 2 months in learning low
level programming, trying stuff, even with digging into programming for RTOS.
So I thought that there should definitely be a simpler way to start defining
simple dependencies between devices. Here's the result - Agilart.

What do you think? Would it be useful for you?
[http://github.com/Agilart/Agilart-Run-
Time/blob/master/READM...](http://github.com/Agilart/Agilart-Run-
Time/blob/master/README.md)

